

Business Lessons from Apple Suppliers - softdev12
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/11/20/business-lessons-from-apple-suppliers/

======
softdev12
The key phrase of this article: "To these long-time suppliers, GT is a
reminder of two lessons they learned long ago: Don’t rely too heavily on Apple
and don’t make promises you can’t keep."

